# Old Table Saw sold, New one Purchased....NO HEAT - HELP!!!



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

Well, I sold my old BT3100 table saw today and have the new Craftex CX200 sitting waiting for me to unpack and set up. Turned on the heater around 09:30, went out at 10:30 and….NO HEAT!

It's a Mr. Heater Big Maxx heater. I called a couple of places who sell it and all the can recommend is calling the 1-800 number on Monday.

Anyone have another suggestion for me?

I replaced the non-programmable thermostat on a whim and no go.

I'm desperate…...

Don


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

I use a different Mr. Heater heater that runs off bottled propane, sometimes it will shut off as there was no propane left, but there still is propane in the tank. I discussed this issue with my propane supplier and they said that as as the liquid propane passes through the regulator the liquid to gas process causes a drop in temperature and sometimes this causes a freeze in the regulator that blocks propane flow. Latter it will work correctly since the freeze has melted.


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

Mine is tapped into our Natural Gas line. Not sure if that would freeze up or not.

We've had some pretty cold weather recently but I've had it in place for 3 or 4 winters now so freezing shouldn't be an issue.

Balmy -8 here today.


----------



## MNgary (Oct 13, 2011)

I spent 3 summers back in my college days working on gas appliances (fortunately I was supervised) and wouldn't think of giving advice to someone unfamiliar with repairing them. However, under "Failure to Operate" your owner's manual lists things a homeowner can safely check before calling a professional. They include checking the thermostat, is main disconnect closed, tripped circuit breaker, manual shutoff not open, ignition switch in lock out, and a closed pressure switch (likely caused by a blocked flue).

Also, in another section called "Start-up and Operation" a series of steps are outlined that can lead to diagnosing the problem.

Hope you find the solution because I know how impossible it is to delay assembly and use of a new machine!


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm not going to much more than what they suggest in the manual other than reseat a few wires (power's off). The blower fan working so it's got power. The motor fan that comes on prior to heating comes on for about 10 seconds then shuts off so I don't know if it's not getting gas causing it to shut off or just not igniting or….?


----------



## bullhead1 (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm no appliance guy but I know that on house furnaces you have to have a different orafice (sp?) for natural gas versus propane.


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

It's funny that it just suddenly quit working. Power's there. Not sure if NG (natural gas) is there but have to assume it is…..or is it?


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I don't believe natural gas can freeze at normal pressures and temps. Unless there might be water in the gas-but that would be very surprising. Could be a stuck valve? Can't offer any more as I really don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

Well, I ordered a new circuit board for the heater after email-chatting with the Mr. Heater company rep.

Keeping my fingers crossed to be back up and working by the weekend. Still have to unpack and set up the new table saw!


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Friend has that unit and it has ALWAYS been a problem, needed repair three or four times and presently doesn't work. Too many electronics on things today in my mind. Be interested to watch and see if that solves your issue.


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

This is the first lick of a problem I've had with it and have owned for 3 - 4 years so I guess I lucked out thus far.


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

If it's not the board it could be the ignition isn't working causing the safety valve to close or the safety valve is malfunctioning. I'd check the connectors to those items. Just a thought.


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

I've reseated the wires for the igniter and sensor with no success. I could have joined the thermostat wires or shunted the terminals where they join but replaced the thermostat instead. The unit has been working fine for a few years and seemed to quit after a power bump on Friday. Worked fine a week ago and then suddenly nothing.

Worst case - I have an extra board for if/when it craps out….


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I guess it has an electronic ignition like most units today. On furnaces there is a switch that seems to go out. If the fire doesn't ignit in a few seconds then the unit shuts off to keep the gas from building up. Also check the regulator. these do go bad. On cheaper appliances such as cooking grills they are not bery good these days. Fortunately they usually shut the gas off instead of letting it flow full force. If that doesn't work then it could be time to take it to a certified repairman. I wouldn't want to read about you on the third page of the paper….that is the page our local paper puts obits on.


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

If the new circuit board doesn't fix the problem, I'll be calling in the pro's.

It's basically the same type of 'machine' as my furnace so I'll see if my furnace repair company can fix it…

No Page 3 for me Grandpa!


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Pull the circuit board now and look for a short or indication of an arc. I had a washing machine circuit board go after an electrical storm, a $200 part. You may be able to just put a blob of solder over the broken area to get things going again.


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

New circuit board installed and she's humming away nicely


----------

